# E-Motor welche Größe ?



## hechtler (14. November 2005)

Hi Boardis,
da ich es leid bin immer den *Galeerensklaven* zu machen möchte ich mein Boot mit einem E-Motor ausstatten, Dewegen würde ich euch bitten mir den ein oder anderen Tipp zugeben in Sachen Beschaffenheit, Hersteller und vor allem welche Batterien (Größe, Stärke) man dazu benötigt. 
Der Motor sollte ein GFK Boot von 5m und ca 250 Kg inklusive Besatzung auch bei *etwas* Gegenwind spielend in Fahrt bringen. Einsetzen möchte ich das ganze überwiegend beim vertikalen Jiggen und beim Schleppen.
Wer kann mir dazu hilfreiche Tips geben oder hat vielleicht noch einen für *verträgliches* Geld abzugeben?
Vielleicht besteht ja auch Interesse an einem 9,9 PS Mercury (2Takt) inklusive Tank und Zubehör, den hatte ich mir im Angelfieber gebraucht für den letzten Urlaub gekauft und natürlich nicht einmal im Einsatz gehabt, da unser Ferienhaus komplett ausgestattet war. Hier ist leider der Einsatz eines solchen nicht überall gestattet, deswegen E-Motor.

Gruß 
hechtler


----------



## Regentaucher (15. November 2005)

*AW: E-Motor welche Größe ?*

Hi Galeerensklave

ich würde dir zu einem Minn Kota Endura 46 (€339,--) oder den Endura 50 (375,--) raten, da du ja doch ein recht großes Boot hast. Zudem kommst du mit den stärkeren Modellen auch mal gut bei Gegenwind voran. Je nach Geldbeutel kannst du dann zu den Vector oder Vector 3X Modellen schielen Aber schwächere Modelle würde ich nicht nehmen!

Hier kannst du dir mal die Tabelle anschauen:







Als Batterie würde ich min. eine 100AH vorschlagen. Damit kommst du schon ein paar Std gut voran. Am besten sind Gel-Batterien, die aber auch deutlich teurer sind und den nachteil haben das sie nicht in der prallen Sonne stehen dürfen. Dafür sind die G-Bats wartungsfrei!


----------



## MefoAngler (15. November 2005)

*AW: E-Motor welche Größe ?*

Moin moin was soll der 9,9 PS Motor denn kosten ?
Wie alt ist der denn ?


----------



## Mirco (15. November 2005)

*AW: E-Motor welche Größe ?*

Moin,

ich kann Regentaucher nur bestätigen!

Tendiere für Dein Boot sogar eher für min. Endura 50 besser 55.

Habe selber den Endura 40. Für meine kl. Gummiwurst ist das ganz gut.

Wenn wir mit der Anka (ca. 4,50 x 1,6 m, ca. 80,00 kg) eines Kumpels los sind, wirds schon eng.

Batt.:  Min 100 Ah

Da empfehle ich eine sogenannte "Arbeitsbatterie" aus dem Bereich Wassersport. Meine 102 Ah kostete vor 2 Jahren EUR 140,00. Preise von heute sind mir nicht mehr geläufig.

Spare bloß nicht EUR 30,00 am falschen Ende. Du ärgerst Dich später tierisch!

Hier weitere Infos zu E-Motoren:

http://www.segelladen.de/Inhalt-untergruppen1/elektromotoren.htm


----------



## Lonny (15. November 2005)

*AW: E-Motor welche Größe ?*

Hallo, ich selber habe einen RHINO VX 54 es ist der Stärkste von der Firma und ist für Boote bis 1750 kg geeignet !!! Ich Fahre ihn an einer Anka und muss sagen das der Motor mehr als ausreichend ist eine nummer kleiner hätte es auch getan und zwar der VX 44 !! was ich bei den Motor sehr schon finde ist: Das die 5 Fahrstufen perfekt aufs Angeln abgestimmt sind  1 gang ist bei leichter stömung sehr gut geeignet auf den Platz zu stehen um nicht abzutreiben  2 ist ein wenig schneller ! 3 Perfekt fürs schleppen und Vortbewegen !! Wo bei der 2 auch zum schleppen gut ist ! 4 ist ein wenig schneller als der 3 aber nicht viel  Und wer schnell von A nach B kommen will schaltet in den 5 da geht dann aber schon die Post ab    was natürlich nicht der Batterie zu gute kommt :c  Aber im Großen und ganzen bin ich sehr mit ihm zufrieden und das eine oder andere Boots rennen  hat er auch schon gewonnen   ich fahre ihn mit einer 100 Amper Batterie 

Und das Wichtigste ist der preis stimmt auch  



daniel


----------



## bladerrunner112 (15. November 2005)

*AW: E-Motor welche Größe ?*

Hallo !
Ich habe vieleicht vor mir den Rhino vx 34 zu Kaufen soll 200 € Kosten .
ist der Preis inordnung ? Dabei steht das man eine Autobatterie anschließen kann ? Wie Lange hält die ? wer Kann helfen? :m


----------



## Alf Stone (15. November 2005)

*AW: E-Motor welche Größe ?*

Autobatterie soll wohl eher schlecht sein, weil diese für eine kurzzeitige Entladung ausgerichtet sind und der Motor davon auf Dauer Schaden nimmt. Besser sind die empfohlenen Bleigelakkus, weil diese ein gleichmäßige Spannung gewährleisten. Sind aber auch nen bißchen teurer...


----------



## Pilkman (15. November 2005)

*AW: E-Motor welche Größe ?*



			
				Alf Stone schrieb:
			
		

> ... und der Motor davon auf Dauer Schaden nimmt. ...



Hallo,

dem Motor ist das relativ egal, aber die versorgende Auto(starter)batterie bekommt man damit innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaputt. Das macht sich dann schnell in fehlender bzw. weniger Power bemerkbar, bis nach dieser Übergangszeit sich am Ende gar nichts mehr tut.

Das Geld für eine Verbraucherbatterie oder einer Blei-Gel-Batterie im speziellen ist daher sinnvoll angelegt, auch wenn es im ersten Moment teuer erscheint.

Zum Rhino VX34: Für 199 Euro? Hammerpreis kann ich nur sagen, der kostet sonst um die 300 Euro aufwärts. Dafür bekommt man ja nicht mal einen 36er Minnkota Endura. #6


----------



## basswalt (15. November 2005)

*AW: E-Motor welche Größe ?*

wenn du den oft zum schleppen brauchst wäre ein maxxum nicht schlecht. stufenlose regelung und braucht relativ wenig strom.
für mein aluboot von etwa 350kg verwende ich einen yamaha m12. das ist eigentlich ein minn kota endura 30. also der kleinste dieser serie. ein 85 ah blei gel dient als stromversorgung. hat auch immer wieder set`s im handel. emotor akku und ladegerät.


----------



## pechi24 (15. November 2005)

*AW: E-Motor welche Größe ?*

Da du mit dem Motor schleppen und vertikalen willst, kommst du nicht an einem stufenlosen Modell vorbei.

Ich persönlich würde deshalb zum Maxxum 55 von Minn Kota tendieren.

Unter 100Ah solltest du dann bei der Batterie aber nicht gehen.


----------



## hechtler (15. November 2005)

*Rhino 44VX ist wohl das..*

..was sich so ziemlich meinen Vorstellungen annähert!
Es handelt sich um den Rhino VX 44, der kommt laut Angaben so ziemlich dem Minn Kota Endura 50 gleich. Kosten soll das Gerät 250€ bei verschiedenen Preisvergleichen auch bei ein und demselben Modell kann man schon schlappe 100€ sparen..Was meint Ihr..sollte man (ich) da nicht zugreifen? |kopfkrat 

Gruß hechtler

PS: Ich weiß leider nicht genau wie alt der Mercury ist, da leider keine Papiere mit dabei waren. Ein paar Gebrauchspuren sind auch vorhanden, bei ernst gemeintem Interesse kann ich gerne das ein oder andere Bild machen.
Preisvorstellung VB 200€ selber habe ich 220€ bezahlt und nicht benötigt |kopfkrat ..hätte ich mir ja irgendwie auch sparen könne, oder?


----------



## Fledi (15. November 2005)

*AW: E-Motor welche Größe ?*

Hallo Jungs,
das trifft sich ja super. Da ich auch mit einem E-Motor schwanger gehe, aber überhaupt keine Ahnung habe, auf was man da zu achten hat, kommen mir Eure Beiträge gerade recht.
Herzlichen Dank
Viele Grüße Fledi


----------



## Lonny (16. November 2005)

*AW: E-Motor welche Größe ?*

Hallo, schlage zu und kaufe dir den Rhino VX 44 der reciht alle male !!!!
Ich hatte meinen 54 damals auch zum schleuder Preis bekommen  
Und er läuft nun schon knapp 2 jahre und das so gut wie am 1 tag 
Ich hatte damal auch erst eine LKW batterie 105er doch diese sind nur halb so gut wie diese Spezialen für Licht und Antrieb Kosten Punkt dann aber gute 140-160 Euro !!!! 



Gruß:
daniel


----------

